# Akroncats wed nighters



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

A couple years ago, I ran catfish tournaments from 6-10pm on Wed night (once or twice a month) in the Akron area. We usuallly had 10-15 entrants and it seemed like a good time for all. I quit running them the next year because my work schedule changed and I was unable to. i am able to run them again, I'm just curious if we could get enough people interested. It was a very casual tournament, entry fee was $5 per person, one fish limit, usually winner take all unless we had over 15 people then we paid out 2nd. It was a good chance for people to get out and fish during the week and add a little friendly competition. Please reply if you are interested.


----------



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

We will fish a couple 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JDC129 (Dec 4, 2012)

I would be there


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i am interested !


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks pretty good so far, I have a handful of people from another forum interested too. Ill put together some dates and rules, etc.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

sounds fun.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

They were fun. I'd be interested again.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok, Im thinking Wed nights from 6-10pm, twice a month (I'll announce dates later) $5 per person, one fish. $4 of entry paid out at event, $1 goes to big fish of the year. I like the idea of fish anywhere you want, I'd like to find somewhere to have registration/weigh in. Hopefully somewhere on one of the lakes. If anyone knows somewhere with decent parking and lake access (boat ramp not necessary, but would be a plus) let me know.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

good to hear your starting them up again. i should be able to make one a month i don't know about twice a month. what about the parking lot in front of the district 3 office, or the lot at the state park at portage, or one of the lots over at nimi?


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I actually had that lot by district office in mind, I'm have to ask permission, but if they are cool with it, it would work well. I'm just not sure if they will be ok with trucks with boats parking there for weigh in and registration. As for nimi, its a little far away from the other lakes. Thanks for the ideas, keep em coming.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

i don't see why they would have a problem with it, but you never know. doesn't north have a decent size lot? it's right around the corner isn't it? the last year you held these "big cat shoot outs" wasn't weigh in 11pm?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

negs said:


> i don't see why they would have a problem with it, but you never know.


Believe they only have a problem if you don't get a permit beforehand for any state lot. Hopefully you can get a blanket one for all or at least partial groups rather than needing a separate permit for each date.


----------



## rugbyoholic16 (Feb 5, 2013)

i'm definitely interested


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm in!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

